# how to clean grooming equipment



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

how do you groomers or dog owners clean your grooming equipment? i try to get all the hair out of a slicker brush for example and it just doesnt come out. also have a mat breaker that i cant completely clean up. what do you do about stuff used on dogs with fleas to clean them? my arisu had fleas last month and im hesitant to reuse the stuff i had (its all sealed in a box right now in the garage) before i can clean it up good. any tips would help!


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

I clean my slicker after each dogI groom with my greyhound comb. I slide the teeth of my comb through the metal pins and it collects all the hair out. Im not sure what kind of mat breaker you have but the ones I know of just have a single row of wide set blades, so you should just be able to pull the hair out...if you could describe your one or if you have a picture that'd help. 
If your worried about fleas on the equipment you can spray them with a either a regular household disinfectant which kills bacteria or you can get industral stuff that kills virises aswell as bacteria etc.. (like what your vet or groomer have) an alternative is to get a flea "house and yard" spray. These types of sprays you use on your house, furniture, kennels etc but not on the dog, however it's quite safe to spray onto your tools to kill any eggs that may be sitting in your slicker.


----------

